# How to train a male dog to lift leg to pee?



## fordiesel69 (Jul 11, 2014)

My amstaff mix is squatting to pee like a female, and inadvertantly getting urine on his front legs. How can I train him? Nobody knew how he did it before the neuter as he was a stray.


----------



## Kayla_Nicole (Dec 19, 2012)

My male dog pees like that unless he is marking something on a walk. If he is just urinating in his own yard, he squats and also pees on his front leg. We keep a clean towel by the door and just clean him off. I'm not sure if there is any way to train them to lift their legs. Some males never do so, and some pick it up by seeing other males do it.


----------



## BernerMax (Mar 15, 2013)

LOL how old is he? My boxer would do that (I used to baby wipe down the back of his front legs) but got over it and peed regularly by age 2.. even now with a lanky leggy awkward Pyr-anatolian pup(13 months old) he doesnt always pee He-man style, but I get it, its alotta work for him.... he manages to stretch out enough to hit the ground though... I figure that once he matures he will figure it out (age 3 or so with these breeds)...


----------



## fordiesel69 (Jul 11, 2014)

Its a terrier retreiver pit mix. It looks big, and mean, but is a real wimp overall. Zero aggression. It is assumed to be 1 yr old or so.


----------



## Remaru (Mar 16, 2014)

I don't think you can train them to lift their leg. Some dogs just don't. Most dogs don't unless they are doing it for a reason (marking, peeing on something tall, ect). Remus started lifting his leg around 6months but didn't do it regularly until more recently (18months). He is intact and feels the need to mark anything more than 6inches tall however to mark he often just stretches out long or half hikes his leg. He still pees on himself and boy does intact male dog urine stink. I've considered having him neutered just because his urine smells so bad. He only truly hikes his leg if he is peeing on something tall (a fence, the side of the house, a tree). Even then sometimes a bit of splash back will get him.


----------



## Shep (May 16, 2013)

My intact male always lifts his leg and STILL soaks himself, every time. He can't seem to direct the stream sideways; it always goes forward and hits his front legs. :-( Wish I knew what to do about it, besides buying tons of wet wipes.


----------



## Emmerie3004 (May 5, 2014)

If he's a year old, the squatting is probably just a puppy thing. My male dogs squatted until about a year old.


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

He might still grow out of it. Mine started lifting his leg around 8 months.

Otherwise there isn't really a way to train him one way or the other.


----------



## LittleFr0g (Jun 11, 2007)

> I don't think you can train them to lift their leg. Some dogs just don't. Most dogs don't unless they are doing it for a reason (marking, peeing on something tall, ect). Remus started lifting his leg around 6months but didn't do it regularly until more recently (18months). He is intact and feels the need to mark anything more than 6inches tall however to mark he often just stretches out long or half hikes his leg. He still pees on himself and boy does intact male dog urine stink. I've considered having him neutered just because his urine smells so bad. He only truly hikes his leg if he is peeing on something tall (a fence, the side of the house, a tree). Even then sometimes a bit of splash back will get him.


Someone should tell Kuma this, lol. He started lifting his leg to pee at 5 months and he has never squatted since. He'll lift his leg as high as he can, even when there is absolutely nothing but grass to pee on, lol.


----------



## WonderBreadDots (Jun 26, 2012)

Have your dog hang out with some leg lifting males. I had a squatting male years ago, spent the weekend at my friends who had a leg lifting male and the dog learned from their dog how to lift his leg.

On a side note, a squatting male is a blessing, you don't have to worry about teaching off limits for peeing (like the side of the porch, vegetable garden, any shrubs in your yard, etc.)


----------



## Remaru (Mar 16, 2014)

Kuma'sMom said:


> Someone should tell Kuma this, lol. He started lifting his leg to pee at 5 months and he has never squatted since. He'll lift his leg as high as he can, even when there is absolutely nothing but grass to pee on, lol.


LOL I said most, I've got a female who lifts her leg but she is weird. She is also the competitor in "what can we mark around the yard". She's been spayed since she was 5months old, no idea why she does it. It is her and Remus marking over where each other pee though and there she is with her leg hiked. It looks sort of weird when she does it.


----------

